# Installazione gentoo 1.4 KO!

## styrix

Ciao a tutti! Sono felice di entrar a far parte della comunità gentoo, ma non tanto per quando riguarda l'installazione.

Mi da questo errore mentre esegue il bootstrap:

!!! EROOR: sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2 failed

!!! Fuction src_compile, Line 29, Exitcode 2

!!! (No error message)

Nel make.conf:

CFLAGS="-03 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Poi dare qualche linea in piu' dell'errore dato?

----------

## styrix

Ho risolto lasciando la variabile CFLAGS standard:

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 03 -pipe"

Vorrei chiedervi una cosa. Dopo l'installazione riuscita ottimamente bene ,riavvio. Quando il kernel viene avviato nell'MBR da lilo, non mi carica i moduli standard della mia sheda di rete. Provo a caricarli ma sia modprobe che insmod mi inviano come standard output i problemi riscontrati; in poche parole non me gli vogliono caricare in runtime. Cosa posso fare?

Se non riesco a risovere questo problema non potro' mai usare emerge. Quindi niente software. Inoltre volevo chiedervi se durante il controllo diagnostico dell'hardware predisposto, inserimento del file system e l'l'inizializzazione del sistema da parte del superdaemon INIT  (avvio del kernel) potesse essere fatto nello stesso modo del caricamento del live CD di installazione ( es. stessa interfacciamento grafico, ecc.....). 

Grazie anticipatamente per tutte le risposte. Ciao!

----------

## Legolas80

Anche se hai risolto ci sarebbe da capire il motivo della mancata compilazione, visto che comunque i flags che avevi impostato erano abbastanza standard.

----------

## codadilupo

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Ho risolto lasciando la variabile CFLAGS standard:
> 
> CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 03 -pipe"
> 
> Vorrei chiedervi una cosa. Dopo l'installazione riuscita ottimamente bene ,riavvio. Quando il kernel viene avviato nell'MBR da lilo, non mi carica i moduli standard della mia sheda di rete. Provo a caricarli ma sia modprobe che insmod mi inviano come standard output i problemi riscontrati; in poche parole non me gli vogliono caricare in runtime. Cosa posso fare?
> ...

 

Dunque: é probabile che nel kernel tu non abbia selezionato alcun modulo per la tua scheda di rete. In questo caso, devi ricompilare il kernel.  Se, invece, puoi verificare che l'hai configurato, e l'hai messo come modulo, allora puoi provare a scrivere il nome del modulo in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel/2.x

Per quel che riguarda il caricamento dell'hardware stile LiveCD, puoi emergere genkernel e hotplug. Il primo, in pratica, non fa che leggere il rilevamento effettuato dal LiveCD e proporre un kernel similare (ovviamente, solo se hai boottato da LiveCD!).

Il secondo completa l'operazione, occupandosi di .... vabbeh, ma il nome é chiaro !  :Wink: 

Per l'impostazione grafica della console, é simple & simple: www.gentoo.it sezione tips & tricks: How-To su Framebuffer, Bootsplash, Grubsplash 

That's All

Coda

----------

## neon

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Mi da questo errore mentre esegue il bootstrap:
> 
> !!! EROOR: sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2 failed
> 
> !!! Fuction src_compile, Line 29, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

Stage1? controlla qui.

Io ho risolto scaricando lo stage del sito...

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Anche se hai risolto ci sarebbe da capire il motivo della mancata compilazione, visto che comunque i flags che avevi impostato erano abbastanza standard.

 

Giusto anche perchè sarebbe un peccato non utilizzare flags migliori

----------

## styrix

Io avrei usato come kernel il genkernel, semplicemente perche' durante la sua inizializzazione da live CD mi ha rilevato tutto l'hardware. Per la scheda di rete avevo anche provato ad inserire il modulo corretto su /etc/modules.autoload/kernel/2.x , ma mi dava la stessa segnalazione di errori. Ho provato anche /etc/modules.conf e /etc/modules.globals (che non si dovrebbe toccare), ma non vuole collabore il kernel! Avete altri consigli?

----------

## so

 *styrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel make.conf:
> 
> CFLAGS="-03 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"
> ...

 

Scusate se dico una cavolata ma non è che l'errore è

-03 ?

non dovrebbe essere -O3 ?

un saluto a tutti

----------

## codadilupo

 *so wrote:*   

> Scusate se dico una cavolata ma non è che l'errore è
> 
> -03 ?
> 
> non dovrebbe essere -O3 ?
> ...

 

Nessuna cavolata, anzi.... non m'ero proprio accorto dello zero   :Embarassed: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Per la scheda di rete avevo anche provato ad inserire il modulo corretto su /etc/modules.autoload/kernel/2.x , ma mi dava la stessa segnalazione di errori. Ho provato anche /etc/modules.conf e /etc/modules.globals (che non si dovrebbe toccare), ma non vuole collabore il kernel! Avete altri consigli?

 

Magari se ci postassi gli errori precisi che ti da potremmo aiutarti. L'analisi dei problemi deve sempre partire da output d'errore e log, non possiamo inventarcele le soluzioni!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Legolas80

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Io avrei usato come kernel il genkernel, semplicemente perche' durante la sua inizializzazione da live CD mi ha rilevato tutto l'hardware.

 A parte che il genkernel non è un kernel, io non lo userei mai... Combina un casino attivando un sacco di moduli inutili. Meglio sbattersi un pò di più e farsi un bel kernel pulito.

Sconsigliato  :Wink: 

----------

## styrix

Allora non e' 03 ma e' O3 (no zero ma il carattere O). 

Credo che di come mi abbiano consigliato, faro' in questo modo:

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -formit-frame-pointer -pipe"

oppure 

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -formit-frame-pointer -pipe"

Cosa ne pensate? Quale devo usare?

----------

## Legolas80

 *styrix wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -formit-frame-pointer -pipe"

 

-m3dnow, -mmmx e -msse dovrebbero essere attivate in automatico da -march=athlon-xp, quindi secondo me le puoi togliere tranquillamente.

----------

## styrix

Ma fra i due quale uso? Il secondo?

----------

## shev

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Ma fra i due quale uso? Il secondo?

 

Io userei il primo togliendo anche -fomit-frame-pointer (non -formit, la r non c'è, hai sbagliato a scrivere), magari mettendo anche un -O2, insomma, qualcosa del tipo:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" 

Io uso queste flags su athlon-xp (core barton) e mi trovo benone. Alcune cose le ho compilate con -O3, ma fa lo stesso.

----------

## flocchini

Ci ho sbattuto la testa anche io... dai un occhio qui  :Wink:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100263&start=0

----------

## neon

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Stage1? controlla qui.
> 
> Io ho risolto scaricando lo stage del sito...

 

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ci ho sbattuto la testa anche io... dai un occhio qui  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100263&start=0

 

E' una mia impressione o nessuno legge i miei posts???   :Evil or Very Mad:  =P

----------

## styrix

Mi dite se per me va bene?

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -falign-functions=4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"

So che c'è un bel po' di spazzatura, come parametri gia' integrati con altri, ma vorrei farvi una idea, e spero che mi rispondiate al piu' presto, magari mettendo quella che per voi e' piu' corretta. Aspetto risposte, ciao!

----------

## Legolas80

Ci vai giù pesante con le ottimizzazioni...  :Wink: 

Non per sminuire il lavoro del compilatore, ma a parte qualche flag veramente importante (tipo il -march o il -Ox), non ti aspettare miracoli dalle altre ottimizzazioni... i miglioramenti sono i più delle volte impercettibili e anzi, a volte ottimizzazioni troppo aggressive possono rivelarsi controproducenti. Io personalmente uso queste

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse"
```

----------

## flocchini

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> E' una mia impressione o nessuno legge i miei posts???   =P

 

oops... scusa   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

 *styrix wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -falign-functions=4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> 

 

Troppo spinta..., nonche' errata (-mmmx, non -mmx).

Cambia anche -falign-functions=4 in -falign-functions=32 (ma rimuovi come consigliato da altri tutto il resto...

Mia cflags per un p3 1200

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -falign-functions=32 -fforce-addr"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *styrix wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -falign-functions=4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Come ha detto bene cerri sono abbastanza spinte come ottimizzazioni io ti dire di guardare qua.

----------

## styrix

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Mi dite se per me va bene?
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -falign-functions=32 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> So che c'è un bel po' di spazzatura, come parametri gia' integrati con altri, ma vorrei farvi una idea, e spero che mi rispondiate al piu' presto, magari mettendo quella che per voi e' piu' corretta. Aspetto risposte, ciao!

 

----------

## neon

non ne uscirai mai... ognuno usa la sua e ti dirà che la sua è migliore, usa quella di base che non sbagli. qualcosa tipo:

```
-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

se proprio vuoi ottimizzare di più leggi 

Optimize Options

Intel 386 and AMD x86-64 Options

sono scelte personali... che comunque (come hanno già detto) non influenzano di molto le prestazioni. Se non ti è chiaro il funzionamento di qualche flag chiedi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> sono scelte personali... che comunque (come hanno già detto) non influenzano di molto le prestazioni. Se non ti è chiaro il funzionamento di qualche flag chiedi...

 

Con il link che gli ho passato va sul sicuro sono ottimizzazioni provate e funzionanti e che non

danno problemi.

PS: comunque rimango dell'idea che gcc 2.95 funziona molto meglio che gcc 3.2 (crea codice

piu' veloce)

----------

## styrix

Due risposte:

a) Be', provero cosi:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Siete sicuri che cosi la compilazione dello stage 1 non dia piu' errori?

b) Oppure potrei scaricarmi lo stage da links durante l'installazione. Il problema e' che quando vado a scaricarlo esiste solo lo stage 2-3 per le varie CPU. E' perche' ti danno gia' compilato lo stage 1 adatto per la CPU richiesta? Quale scarico?

----------

## shev

 *styrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siete sicuri che cosi la compilazione dello stage 1 non dia piu' errori?

 

Ho installato almeno tre volte gentoo con tali flags da stage1 e non ho mai avuto il benchè minimo problema o errore. Se ti da cmq errori allora non è colpa delle flags.

 *Quote:*   

> Il problema e' che quando vado a scaricarlo esiste solo lo stage 2-3 per le varie CPU. E' perche' ti danno gia' compilato lo stage 1 adatto per la CPU richiesta? Quale scarico?

 

Lo stage1 per le varie architetture non ha senso, visto che compili da solo ogni cosa per la tua architettura (cosa dovresti pre-ottimizzare quindi?  :Wink:  ). Stage 2 e 3 contengono parti precompilate, come tali ottimizzate per le varie architetture. Detto questo, qual era la tua domanda? Non hai detto che installi da stage1? Se installi da stage1 scarichi lo stage1, se non vuoi lo stage1 scarichi il 2 o il 3 a seconda di quanto tempo vuoi risparmiare o di quanto ti accontenti come ottimizzazioni.

----------

## styrix

Be', grazie per le risposte. Mi sento sollevato.  :Smile:  Installero con il make.conf:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Certo che io voglio installare dallo stage 1. Il sistema lo voglio tutto ottimizzato per il mio specifico hardware.  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti. Vi faro' sapere l'esito dell'installazione (naturalmente da gentoo).

Ciao da Andrea Di Pasquale!

----------

## neon

Ovviamente non userai lo stage buggato del cd vero?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

